# My newest foster should be here tomorrow!



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

I am fostering her for the rescue, of course.The rescue is at full capacity, as are most of the other volunteers, soI get to foster this little chick-a-dee until adoption day.

I'm picking her up tomorrow, and traveling pretty darn far to get her-- Hammond, LA. Which is about 2 hours from where I live right now. Nottoo bad, the rescue has traveled out of state on very rare occasions.

Anyways, I'm not sure of the breed yet, the lady giving her up claimsshe was told she was supposed to be a 'mini' and turned out to be a'standard' but that she has soft pretty hair. I'm thinking a standardrex by the description of the fur and the size description. But thelady isn't sure either, she just knows the rabbit was supposed to betiny, now it's not, and they don't want it.

I also know she's a female and unspayed. I'll know more probably latethis evening or tomorrow. My friend was waiting for her to e-mail backwith a meeting time, place, and date and then would foward me thecontact info to get in touch with her. So far no reply as of yet, butI'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

ALRIGHTY! Well, looks like I'll be fostering tworabbits. Someone else just contacted us needing to re-home her FRENCHLOP! (Susan, you okay? Did you faint?) Have I mentioned how extremelyRARE French Lops are in this state? It's unheard of. Wow, I can't waitto see that bad boy. Anyways, she's coming from New Orleans and I'mmeeting her halfway in Baton Rouge whenever we pick a time and place,probably this weekend.

The lady with tomorrow's rabbit, from the sounds of it, is a full blood standard rex.

Whee, two awesome (BIG) bunnies in one day. A standard rex and a french lop, kick freakin' bootay!

Luckily cages are coming with both, good thing. I don't have cages big enough to house rabbits that size. :shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Whee, two awesome (BIG) bunnies in one day. A standard rex and a french lop!


OMG! 

(quickly goes to Mapquest directions to your place)


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

C'mon down SM! They'll both be up for adoption the second they get here. You know you could use a rex and another loppy.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

:colors::colors:

Can't wait for pics, especially the rex!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> C'mon down SM! They'll both be up for adoption the secondthey get here. You know you could use a rex and another loppy.


A French Lop would make my Lop collection complete! I already have a Mini, Holland and Fuzzy. 

I almost had an English Lop at one point, too.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Michaela, I can't wait for the rex either! Wehave quite a few mini's at the rescue, but no standards. I really hopeit's a rex, all the descriptions point to one! Same with the frenchlop, the owner is supposed to weigh him and get back to us tonight.We'll know for sure then.

I can't wait! :waiting:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

*Dreamy sigh* Check out this 6 month old frenchlop girl from another post. Oooo man, if this weekend's french loplooks anything like this... ooooo man!







:inlove:



:waiting:....:banghead


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

Aw, look at those feetsies! 

If yours is a broken opal, I'm on my way!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 27, 2007)

:faint:Oh my just _look_ at her furry feeties!:inlove:

I can't wait to see your foster rex and french lop.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep, them are some feetsies! OMG-Icannot wait for pics! Wow! I would love to take therex, darn it no room now.:X


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

SM, if she's a broken opal, I am hiding her! :shock:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh woooowww, look at this picture of a giant french lopcoutesy of: 
http://www.french-lops.fsnet.co.uk/images/011101_106Britsmaller.JPG

GIANT and LOP EARED! What more could one ask for...






:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

It to be black.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam, which one needs to be black, the rex?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

No the lop. I have a black rex.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Ohhhh, a black lop, pretttyyy!

I'm actually hoping for any color opal, or magpie. *Dreamy sigh*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> GIANT and LOP EARED! What more could one ask for...


Did you see this guy? I posted about him a few months back.

He's a Flemish/French Lop mix:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> GIANT and LOP EARED! What more could one ask for...


There is breeder rabbit at Pet Partners named Hoss who looks exactly like that one.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

SM.... O..M..G... I want I want I want!! I lovewhite bunnies. I love giant white bunnies more. I love GIANT LOP EAREDWHITE BUNNIES the most! *Melts*

Oh, by the way... :waiting:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

MBH, I'm getting very jealous looking at allthese pictures of the French Lops, and to boot you'll be fostering onetomorrow. I didn't even know anything about them before lastweekend now I really want one. Now I only have to talk myhusband into letting me get one. Yeah sure that's not goingto happen.

Make sure you post a picture as soon as you get home. Maybe I will have to take a trip to Louisiana tomorrow. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Susan, c'mon down! 

I am hoping and praying it's a french lop. By all means, it sounds likeone. I don't have the original e-mail, the other girl does but I'll gether to foward it to me. She also talked to us on the phone thismorning. Here's what she told us:

She said she lived in New Orleans and found a bunny one morning whilejogging downtown. She brought it to one of the big exotics vets in NO(also on HRS's website) and has done so since having him for checkups.She also litter pan trained him and has him on top notch rabbit food. 

So she really acts like she knows what she's talking about. We usually get rabbits from people who are clueless to their care.

She said she is giving him up because she's had no choice but to househim outdoors, and down here in south Louisiana, it's very hard to dothat unless you are extremely prepared. Even when prepared, the rescuehas even lost a few bunnies to the extreme temps.

She said after doing plenty research online she said he was definitelya french lop, not a holland or mini which she is familiar with. Shethen took him to a rabbit exotics vet, who also deemed him a 'verylarge' french lop. So we have much hope that he is a true french lop!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, forgot to mention -- same with the 'standardrex'. In the first e-mail she sent us, she said that she got a mini,turned out to be a standard, and has pretty and soft fur. Whenquestioned some more, the more she described it the more it soundedlike a standard rex-- chinchilla colored. But we aren't 100%sure until tomorrow.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

What time tomorrow? I want pictures.:colors::jumpforjoy:ullhair:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Susan, no idea with a time. The girl wassupposed to contact us back this evening, so we're just waiting on her.She's a student at one of the university's here so it'll probably betomorrow afternoon sometime. This is the for 'rex' rabbit.

The lop, we dunno yet. We'll be talking to that lady tonight ortomorrow and setting up a time, probably for sometime this weekend.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 27, 2007)

Oooh how exciting!!! They both sound likegorgeous buns...the problem will be if you fall in love with them andcan't give them up  That would be my problem!!

I would love to foster buns!! It's something I may have to look to inthe future, as my husband's just resigned himself to our new bunny!!!(He's very nice to little Flopsy Bun-Bun but does make rude commentsabout him behind his back!!!!)

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

NEWS UPDATE!

The girl with the LOP eared rabbit just sent us photo's and the custodyform. Well, I got my hopes up for nothing. It's not a 'french' lop.It's a standard mini lop, possibly a holland lop. It had its vet checkin Jan. '07 and got a clean bill of health. 

And it's a female.

And it's a snuggle bunny.

... And it's Chance's identical twin. :inlove:

Ohhhh man, this is gonna be one hard foster. Here's pictures of "Trixie"...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

You have to be kidding me :shock2:.

What are the odds of that??!!:shock: Wow, what do you think?


----------



## binkies (Mar 28, 2007)

She IS Chance's twin! Wow! Very very pretty little girl! :inlove:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Wow, what do you think?


*Sigh* What do I think...

I think I want her, but really know I can't have her (as a permanent.Foster yes.) We wanted to get Chance a girlfriend and have beenconsidering it because he's so playful and loves to hang around Thumperbut Thumper doesn't like him. And it's two unneutered boys (thoughChance will be neutered soon, Thumper will never be able to beneutered). 

And she's so perect. She's his size, his breed, his color, she's afemale, with the perfect attitude and submissive just like him. I thinkshe's just perfect in every way. Except for one tiny little detail. Idon't need another (permanent) rabbit. :shock:

I do believe everything happens for a reason (which is why my boys cameinto my life, two as fosters, and ended up staying there. Because theywere meant to be there. I'm going to leave it up to God and let himdecide. If she's meant to be with Chance, then she will be.

For now, she's just going to be fostered and hopefully I don't fall (too) in love.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oooh she IS beautiful!!! And so like Chance...

And Chance DOES need a girlfriend  

If you weren't so far away from me, I'd come up to your place and kidnap the both of them  :hearts

On a more serious note...I'm sure that whatever is the right thing foryou and for the bun will happen  If she's meant to stay with you, shewill...and if she's meant to be someone else's heart bunny then she'llfind that person!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Now I just have to set up a time and place withthe current owner of the lop. We're never allowed to do anythinguntilone of us(at the rescue) haveasigned custody form in hand. I just got the form tonight, so now wehave the go-ahead to schedule a meet-up somewhere in Baton Rouge. Sheshould be sending us the info first thing in the morning, and themeet-up will probably be this weekend. This is due to the fact that weboth have long drives, and I think she works during the day. However,it may be sooner, I'll know for sure tomorrow.

The college girl with thepossible rexrabbit nevercontacted us back. So I doubt I'll be getting that rabbit tomorrow,it'll most likely be Thursday at the earliest. We haven't gotten acustody form from her either, so nothing can be done right now anyways.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

No word yet from the lop owner about a time and place. Hopefully we'll know something this evening. :waiting:

I'm a bit aggrivated cause the 'rex' owner never contacted us back. AndI'm used to this all the time when we get calls for surrenders, but Ireally wanted to see if it was a standard rex! Poopy.


----------



## binkies (Mar 28, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 28, 2007)

She is *stunning*!

:bunnydance::inlove::heart:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Uh oh...





:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

So Chance is going to cheat on Bangbang?


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 28, 2007)

Hehe, I love it! Almost mirror images. You don'tsee that kind of colouring in bunnies here much (are they chinchillacoloured?) it's really beautiful.

I lover her prim little mouth, what a doll-face .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't you know Chance is a stud muffin and has ladies all across the US? He's a pimp, yo. 

I'm gonna post that pic in the rabbitry... she has short ears and diff.face than him. He's a mini, she almost looks like a holland. I may bewrong.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

ML, she just LOOKS like a girl doesn't she? Veryprim and proper looking. And you can tell he's a rugged 'ol boy, allrough and rugged lookin'.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Y'all are never going to believe this.

The OTHER current bunny owner, the one with the 'rex' said she'll meetme at 3:30 tomorrow afternoon. And guess what... It's a female... it'schinchilla colored....it's a lop.

I give up!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 28, 2007)

You're kidding, right?

Ok, you have too many gorgous buns already...I'll just "borrow" one of the fosters for a bit, sound good to you? :bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL - you're opening your own "Chinchilla Lop Rescue". haha. You had 1 Chance... now you have 3!! 

Can't wait to see pictures!

_________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Mar 28, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> ML, she just LOOKS like a girl doesn't she? Very prim andproper looking. And you can tell he's a rugged 'ol boy, all rough andrugged lookin'.


I was just about to say that! She looks so feminine.

MyBoyHarper* wrote: 

*


> Y'all are never going to believe this.
> 
> The OTHER current bunny owner, the one with the 'rex' said she'll meetme at 3:30 tomorrow afternoon. And guess what... It's a female... it'schinchilla colored....it's a lop.
> 
> I give up!



:roflmao:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

I wanna scream! What is it with female chinchilla lops! Ahhhh!

Well, the girl coming tomorrow says the rabbit is mean andunsocialized. She got it a year ago from a pet store and it's beenlocked in a cage since because she lives in a dorm and couldn't take itout and didn't have time. Nice. 

Can't wait to see them! No info yet from the New Orleans bunny "Trixie"(The one pictured with Chance), we should know something tonight.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 28, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Well, the girl coming tomorrow says the rabbit is mean andunsocialized. She got it a year ago from a pet store and it's beenlocked in a cage since because she lives in a dorm and couldn't take itout and didn't have time. Nice.


Poor girl.

Keep us updated!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Will do! I'm meeting her about 3:30 (she getsout of class at 3 she said). We're meeting at the rescue, and it takesme about an hour to get home. So I'll probably have news and picturesaround 6or 7pm tomorrow night. Poor bunny, I feel so bad forher when I heard how much solitude she was in. The girl obviously caredfor the bunny, she went out and bought her a new cage and everything,but said that her classes got harder, so she didn't have as much time.Then people begin noticing the bunny in the dorm more, so she had tohide it more often as well. So the rabbit was pretty much denied anytype of attention, though I believe the owner had the bunnies bestinterest in mind, which is why she is re-homing her.

I can't wait to see her, but I am TRULY excited about Trixie comingfrom New Orleans this weekend. Chance says he can't wait to meet her.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, finally got everything together.

The lop from New Orleans is meeting me at 10am on Saturday morning at a Petsmart in Baton Rouge.

The 'rex' from Hammond is meeting me tomorrow at 3:30pm at the rescue in Baton Rouge.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to post in the infirmary about not one, but two, sick bunnies. :sigh


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope this isn't going to be too much for youat this point and time. I really do. You'rehandling so much right now and I know it came out of theblue. I hope it all works out.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually, I just called my friend at the rescueand told her I may not be able to pick up the foster tomorrow, and madesome plans for her to hold on to her. She's going on her honeymoon andis getting others to watch the bunnies. She understood, of course, so Imay not be getting tomorrow's foster after all. I told her it dependson what the vet says. At his point, I'm not sure how much I can handle(and I'm not just talking about the amount of bunnies).


----------



## binkies (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to make otherarrangements. It wasn't going to be easy to get another furry to takecare of when you have two sick already.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 29, 2007)

I ended up getting today's foster anyways. Myfriend said she really needed me to, because she's going on herhoneymoon this weekend, had no one to take the rabbit, was low onsupplies for another rabbit, and had no one around to monitor a newrabbit (we monitor all new rabbits closelyfor 5-7 days tomake sure they aren't sick).

The girl made a typo in her e-mail, and it was meant to say that she isNOT a lop eared rabbit. She's a 5 pound standard chinchilla female whois meaner than a raging bull. Which is what she acts like.

But she came from one heck of a home. With her came tons of toys andsupplies, and 4 bags of the finest bunny items, such as hay balls, hayracks, good food, expensive litter and bedding, water bottle, foodrack, ect. And a $150, nearly new, 3 story PetSmart cage. So yeah, thisbunny was one spoiled bunny.

Here's her picture, her name is Lily...


----------



## Spring (Mar 29, 2007)

Alert! Alert! Masie Look alike!! 

:happydance. She is SO cute!! I guess she is a bit feisty from her description?

Aww! I hope she settles in! Hopefully once she gets to know you she'll calm down a bit.


----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 29, 2007)

Why did the girl have to give her up?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

She's precious by looks, but whoa, a fiesty one, huh? Yikes. I wonder why.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 29, 2007)

cmh, she's in college and got her from a petstore a year ago. She lives in a dorm, and was told Lily was anetherland dwarf and wouldn't grow to be big. But she grew to be huge.But people were finding out about her in the dorm, and she was becomingtoo big to hide, so she had to just let her go. Plus, school is gettingharder and she felt like she wasn't able to spend as much time withher. She said she loved her very much and just wanted to be happy, andfelt she could be happier with someone who could spend a little moretime with her, and let her out of her cage more.

Yep, she's mean. Pure hateful. The girl said she had no idea why, butit began when she his puberty and only got worse. The girl obviouslyknew how to care for a bunny, and how to hold her properly, so wereally believe it's just her personality.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry, is she spayed?

She was probably stuck in a cage more than you know and had hands andstuff sticking and poking her, I wouldn't doubt that.Something had to have made her this way.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, not spayed, but she will be soon. The rescue tries to spay and neuter all bunnies before they are adopted out.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 30, 2007)

That is why pet stores should not sellrabbits.they wouldnt know a dwarf if it fell on there head.im sure thespay will calm her down.bluebird


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww she's lovely.:inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 30, 2007)

Very pretty...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

And hateful! Good grief. She'll be playing withher toys and eating, and the minute I walk into the room, she lunges atthe cage, growling the whole way. And she'll stand at the very edge ofthe cage, as close as she can get to me, and sit there making this'spitting' sound, growling, and grunting loudly. She's freakin' psycho.Harper only grunts once or twice when he is extremely POed. This rabbitwon't stop until you walk out the room. 

Chance was looking at her like she had lost her mind. 

I can tell you now, this bunny will not be getting much 'handson'attention from me. Sad to say, but I can't even get myhand NEAR her cage, and she tries to rip the flesh off. And oh GoodLord, try reaching in after her, and you will lack a finger! Shelatches on and you have to PRY her mouth off of you!

So yeah, sad to say, butno way am Itouchin her!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 30, 2007)

Time to call in an exorcist?:shock2::devil Geez, that's nuts. You should getsome video of it, I'd like to see and hear that.:shock:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll go record her right now! Be back in a few with video.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

K back. This video is mostly cage aggression,she was worse last night and early this morning -- ramming the cagewith her head and growling nonstop. :shock:And of course,latching onto my hand.

A minute ago she wasn't quite as bad, but still has an attitude problemand some serious cage aggession issues. If you want to hear hergrowling, turn up the volume. My camera has really bad audio.


http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/spookyjr/?action=view&amp;current=45d6efe9.flv


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

My impression (from video): She seems scared. (Seriously!)

I forget who posted earlier about possible mistreatement in her recentpast (includes being caged a *lot*) - whoever you were, I think you hitthe nail on the head! (Along with her territoriality beinghormone-related, of course.)

Remember that she's going thorugh *major* stresses right now - moving,new bunnies, other animal smells, new human, etc. etc. The only "safe"place she's got (at to her mind, at least) is that small cage....

BTW, she's beautiful!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, she acts just like my little foster Pennyacted when I first got her. Wildfire was also aggresive, butnot that bad.

Penny hated hands, she would do the same boxing, lunging, biting thingyour girl is doing. What eventually won her over wastreats. My boyfriend sat in a pen with her and fed her littlebits of dried papaya and ever so slowly start to rub the top of herhead when she was chewing. It was amazing how quickly shechanged after that experience. She begantrustinghands more, although she still prefered a face thanhands.

Penny became a very affectionit bun after that. She wouldgive kisses like no tomorrow if you offered her your face. Aslong as you didn't move too quickly with your hands towards her, shewas okay.

I would also use the hand over the head/shoulder area when she wouldlunge at me. After they learn that it doesn't get them whatthey want, they normally stop. I know how scary it is, butyou have to stop giving her what she wants (which is for the hands togo away). 

Wear gloves if you have to, and I would try to do most of thesocializing outside of the cage so she can have a place to feel safein. But she is not a lost case, just angry and confused.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi MBH, she is very sweet to look atthough. I've read (even on this forum) that many rabbits arevery territorial with their cage. Who knows what kind of treatment shehad before you. Is their any way you can leave the door openand let her come out on her own.

Our sweet little Daisy Mae grunts and uses her two front feet on meevery time I go into her cage. She never bites but I'm sureshe's trying to tell me "Get out of here this is my home".

Hopefully in time she will learn to trust you and she figures out you are the "Good Guy" ok I mean "Good Girl".

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

> I would try to do most of the socializingoutside of the cage so she can have a place to feel safe in.But she is not a lost case, just angry and confused.



Nibbles has never been cage-agressive, but she had to have beenmishandled before she ended up at the shelter where I adopted her. Ifeel for this little girl; she's clearly having a rough time (andlikely has in the past) - and think "confused" is an excellent way todescribe her.

My guess is that she really, *really* needs to feel safe.

FWIW, over a year ago I saw a video on YouTube, posted by a girl whosaid her rabbit was cage-agressive. Well.... she was baiting the bunnyby sticking her hand into the cage and poking her with a hairbrush! Herbunny kept trying to run away from it, but there was literally nowhereto go - so she attacked some, which is exactly what I'd have done inher place.

Your new foster girl probably has good cause to be angry, fearful anddefensive of her territory. (Not having anything to do with you.)

One other thought: Could she have been bred before you got her?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

ec, I highly doubt she was bred. The girl was soupset to let her go and wanted to make double sure that she would NOTbe used as a breeder. She assured her that would never happen. The girlobviously loved the rabbit (you oughta seeall the nice thingsthat came with her!) and her and her boyfriend were just a loving andhugging on her, well trying to. I think it may have not been thecurrent owner's fault, but there may have been other's in the dorm thatmay have picked on her, ect. The girl did admit that she was in thecage most of the time, because she just couldn't let her out due totime and dorm restrictions. That's why she gave her up, in hopes of hergetting a better home.


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

but you don't know what other people might havedone (re. mistreatment), or what happened when you weren't around tosee. and being confined to that cage most of the time isreason enough for (I'd think) most any bunny to become cage-protective.it's her only "safe" space right now. (Given the fact that she's in adifferent place, etc. etc. now.)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow...she sure is a Maisie lookalike...

And one thing I will say, Maisie gets offered LOTS of time out of hercage, and every now and then lunges or nips my hand. Itdoesn't happen terribly often, but being as spoiled and loved-on as mygirl is, to still do that, I think is saying something.

They quite literally are twins, too...Maisie's just shy of 5lbs.

Anyway, just my two cents on it. I think if Maisie weren'tallowed time out of her cage (or at least the _offer_...she neverreally actually comes OUT of her cage...just sits in the doorway andgets love), she would get aggressive like that in aHEARTBEAT. She's got some sort of natural aggression thatI've worked with her on...but oddly enough, it's aggression in aneffort to get more attention..if that makes any sense.

I can see a lot of the same kind of activity that Maisie does (thoughshe's never boxed, she has lunged), but maybe I just don't know enoughabout rabbit aggression to know if there's an actual similiarity.

Anyway, just my thoughts...

She's beautiful, and I think has the potential to be quite a lot likeMaisie as far as fighting FOR love. (A good example: I triedto get a video tour of the inside of Maisie's house, and she would NOTstep out of the way...she wouldn't let my camera-holding hand go bywithout lovin' on her, so I had to stop filming and just pether. Hehe!)


:inlove:


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

> but oddly enough, it's aggression in an effort to get more attention..if that makes any sense.
> 
> I can see a lot of the same kind of activity that Maisie does (thoughshe's never boxed, she has lunged), but maybe I just don't know enoughabout rabbit aggression to know if there's an actualsimiliarity.



Exactly! though Nibbles' triggers were different - and she's alwaysloved to explore, get petted, etc. - I saw the same kind of behavior inher. Some of it had to do with her age and the fact that she'd beenspayed right before I adopted her, but I'm sure there were otherfactors as well.



> She's beautiful, and I think has the potential to be quite a lot like Maisie as far as fighting FOR love.



:yeahthat

My heart really goes out to your new girl. :bunny19


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 30, 2007)

I found myself jumping away from the screen,lol. She should calm down eventually. Poor thinghas been four different places, that's adding to her anxiety I'msure. Do you have a stuffy you could give her?Maybe that would help calm her down a bit. She can snugglewith it and begin to trust again.


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd set up an ex-pen for this girl, open hercage so she could come and go as she pleased, and spend a *lot* of timehanging out on the floor, not touching her or trying to pet her -http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/shybun.html

I know she seems to be anything *but* shy in certain situations, but...She's new and scared. She needs time, and to see that new people can betrusted. 

Goodness knows how long you'll have her, but I think any time spenthelping her to be able to trust is time *very* well spent!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, very cool that I was able to identify things right! Hehe!!

Sometimes I feel like such a novice, but at others I feel like I'm really getting a good feel for bunnies. Hehe...

I guess it's the sort of thing that improves the more time you spend around your buns, huh?

Sorry to hijack the thread temporarily...I was just happy to see that Icould actually identify bunny behaviour correctly...I've felt soinadequate in that area...nice to see I _can _actually do it!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually, I won't have her long, Thank God. Shehas a pending adoption and hopefully she'll be gone by Monday. I can'thandle a rabbit taking a chunk of my skin out everytime I try to feedit.


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

> I was just happy to see that I couldactually identify bunny behaviour correctly...I've felt so inadequatein that area...



time to stop beating up on yourself about that, Rosie - you're such acareful, patient observer of bunny behavior and personality. I knowthat from reading your posts. 

MBH, she probably won't go after you if you give her some more breathngroom. I'd really try to *not* be reaching into her cage when she'sinside it. This isn't meant as a criticism, but I could see her gettingmore upset through the course of the video.

I think she was trying to say "Please leave me alone" in the only way she knows.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, UPDATE on the foster in which this thread was originally started on -- the LOP!

The lady called and is still definitely coming in from New Orleans inthe morning, we are leaving about 9am to meet her for around 10am. I'mso excited, she's been telling me all about her personality and I'mgiddy.

She wants to meet Trixie's future husband (yeah right) and wants me tobring Chance along. He likes car rides (or really going anywhere I goperiod) so I will probably bring him. Maybe it'll cheer him up. Heseems to like any bunny he meets, he gets along with others from therescue (we have a picture of 4 of them hanging out together, allmales!) so I'm sure he'll love to give her a sniff hello.

I'll have pictures up tomorrow the minute I get her home. I'm bringingmy camera to take pictures of the meeting. I can't believe I'm meetinghis look-alike, how cool is that!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

ec, I noticed that as well, so I won't be doingit anymore. But she still has a pending adoption with someone who isprepared to work with her behavior. So I'm really pleased about that.


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm happy to hear about the adoption, and really think spaying will help a lot.

Sorry for running on a bit; the subject of "bad rabbits" gets to me.I've never had a cage-protective bun, so I'm in no position to commenton that from personal experience, but I do have a used-to-be-VERY-nippygirl who isn't anymore. I can't explain my persistence with her, exceptto say that I became attached to her very quickly and that herpersonality grabbed me from the get-go. the bruises weren't fun, butthe bunny certainly is - very loving, too. (Though still a littlespitfire at times!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> K back. This video is mostly cage aggression, she was worselast night and early this morning -- ramming the cage with her head andgrowling nonstop. :shock:And of course, latching onto my hand.
> 
> A minute ago she wasn't quite as bad, but still has an attitude problemand some serious cage aggession issues. If you want to hear hergrowling, turn up the volume. My camera has really bad audio.
> 
> ...




OH MY GOD!

That was Samantha.


----------



## Spring (Mar 30, 2007)

Do you know if her previous owners scruffed herat all? She seems to be get moreagitated after you havereached to pet her from the top. I wonder if she might have beenmishandled and scruffed by the pet store. Does she act the same if youhave your hand lower, but not reaching above her to pet her?

I hope she calms down a bit. Glad to hear that the people interested in adopting her are willing to work at her behavior .


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man...and I was going to say that I wanted her too!

Really!

That's exactly what Miss Bea was like and what Minnie has been like(she's getting better and lets me put my hand in and touch her).

She's so scared. My heart goes out to her...poor baby.

If the adoption falls through - and they would consider letting meadopt her - let me know. I'd have to meet someone between here andthere (I'm 8 hours west of Houston)....

She would never be bred here....

Poor baby - I cried when i watched her. She needs some loving so bad......

Peg*

MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> ec, I noticed that aswell, so I won't be doing it anymore. But she still has a pendingadoption with someone who is prepared to work with her behavior. So I'mreally pleased about that.


----------



## ec (Mar 30, 2007)

I live a few thousand miles from you folks - ifI were closer, I believe I'd have offered to take her. She *does* needlove, poor girl.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

Peg, I'm the foster and I'm the next step downin the rescue from my friend who owns it. I get just as much decisionwho adopts her and who doesn't. The pending adoption is only becausethe person who filled out the 'interest' form included her. Thatdoesn't mean anything.

What I'm trying to say is, if you're willing to adopt her, I will giveher to YOU above anyone else! If you want her, I will absolutely worksomething out with you, because I know she would be going to the mostloving home imagineable.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 30, 2007)

*Getting all enthusiastic that Lily may be going home with Peg*

:elephant::bunnydance::colors::elephant::bunnydance::colors::elephant::bunnydance::colors::elephant::bunnydance::colors::elephant::bunnydance::colors::elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

UPDATE ON TRIXIE (THE LOP) --

It's 8:30 am and I am about to leave right now to go make the trip toget Trixie, Chance's long lost twin. I'll be back around noon with manypictures! :hyper:

In the meantime, this should hold y'all over:











:inlove:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

We're home! Wow, Trixie is one big girl. Sheweighed 5 pounds in January when the previous owner found her (supernice woman, this rabbit was freakin' spoiled!) and she weighs almost 7pounds now. What a beautiful (and a little chunky) girl!

She is everything you could ever want in a rabbit. Super sweet, LOVESto be petted, cuddled, picked up, comes up to me for loving, jumps inmy lap... wow, what an awesome bunny. She wasn't here less than 10minutes and she did a binky and TWO dead bunny flops! What. A.Sweetheart!

Without further ado, here's pictures of Trixie!

*"Ahhhh, there's the spot!"*





*"Phffffftttttttt!" (Notice the tongue)



*

*"Wheeeeee!!" (This was part of her binky, but I cut her head off the pic, oops!)



*

*"Hey, any treats up here?"



*

*"I'm going to meet a man?! I better clean myself up!"



*

*"I think I'll just stop for a rest to freshen up..."



*











*"Hey world, check out this bootylicious bunny butt!"



*

*"Hi Mom, mind if Isniff aroundin your lap for some treats? I know you're hiding them!"



*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

SO cute!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

I know, isn't she?? Such a doll. 

Didn't take her very long to make herself right at home either! :disgust:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is Trixie's sexy pose:

"Make sure you get my good side!"


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 31, 2007)

I second that. She needs some time toadjust and have some space, in my opinion. I think if yougave her a couple days, she'll be feeling more comfortable.

The more she sees you're willing to take the time (once she's comfy), the more she'll come around. 

ec...you're so sweet. Thank you for theencouragement. I'm just so dang used to cats, and so muchbetter at predicting what's going on with them. Hehe...butI'm gettin' there, I think! 
*
ec wrote: *


> > I was just happy to seethat I could actually identify bunny behaviour correctly...I've felt soinadequate in that area...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm going to start Trixie her own blog soon,since she doesn't have a current pending adoption and may be here awhile. Here are some more pictures of Trixie from just a minute ago.

*"Who? Me?"



*

*"Ready or not, here I come!"



*






*"Oooo, are these for me?"



*

*:disgust:



*

*



*

*"Hey mom, check out my cool new toy!"
*





*One relaxed bunny coming right up!
*





*"Heyyyyy, I was napping!"
*










*"What'sover here, more treats?"



*

*"You know you can't resist this face!"



*

*



*

*"This is my grumpy face, watcha think??"
*





*Sttttttrrrrreeeeetttttcccccchhhhhhhh
*





*"Ahhhh, this is the life..."
*





*And lastly, here's Trixie striking a pose...
*


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 31, 2007)

You are keeping her *right:stikpokeOf course you are*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 31, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! Aaawwwwwwwwwwww. She's adorable.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

*1dog3cats17rodents wrote:*


> You are keeping her *right:stikpokeOf courseyou are*


Well, she's pretty darn passive, and so is Chance, which is great. Andwhile I'd love to get Chance a girlfriend, and I know he'd really enjoyhaving a friend around, no I am not keeping her unfortunately.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

*hugs MBH*

I know the feeling we adore Desi and he is such a doll but we have to cosider the others first.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

Speakin' of Desi, he's absolutely adorable! Ijust came from his blog a few minutes ago, what a cutie! He woulddefinitely be a hard one for me to part with. Trixie's going to be ahard one too, especially if she stays here a while. We've had somegorgeous rabbits stay at the rescue well over a year, so who knows, ifTrixie's still here a year from now, I may be better able to care forher and decide to keep her.

Until then, my gorgeous girl is up for adoption.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Mine isn't up on the site yet...

I need to work with him alot more. Same here we said if things getbetter, or he is more than six months he isn't leaving. Shocker is myhusband said that! We both adore him.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 31, 2007)

I love that uppy eared girl! There'ssomething about cage aggressive girl bunnies- I'm not afraid of themand they have such cheeky personalities! I bet she'll calmdown a ton once she's allowed to hop in and out of her cage on her own,and after she's spayed. She's acting exactly like Sprite didwhen I first got her, and like Mocha did when she was a baby and Ithought I was supposed to pick her up in her cage to let her out (badidea!).

Seriously, she's not *that* aggressive in my mind because she's onlydefending herself, not really attacking you. Actually, I wantyou to try something while you have her. Give her a noisy toylike a cat ball with a bell, and see if she'll redirect her aggressionto that. I saw she was already redirecting some of heraggression to the litter in her cage, which is good. Findingan acceptable outlet for aggression made living with Sprite a loteasier, and more fun.

Any chance you could ask her adoptive family to join RO? I'd like to see how she does.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

Angela, yesterday I actually picked up a largecat ball with a bell in it, it's almost like the one from Petco. I gotit from a store here called Dollars and Cents (not sure if the chain isin other states or not). I never even opened it yet, but I'lldefinitely give it to her tonight. I'm also going to give her a newstuffy or two. I have a whole bag I get from the thrift store for whennew foster bunnies come, they each get their own stuffy or two, and itgoes with them when they leave.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh Jade, forgot to mention, Trixie is gettingspayed next week. We try to spay and neuter all the rabbits before theyleave the shelter, and she's getting done next week. Lily will be goingin right after as well, we're giving her more time to adjust beforeputting her through that.

The only bad part is, after she is spayed and heals, I am going toallow her and Chance to play together every now and then. Hopefullythey don't steal my heart away, LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

It's hard to say no sometimes. I think of itthis way I know I have atleast one that can run major vet bills,possibly two. Than I have four others that could get sick. That isatleast six with possiblehigh vet cost.Can I affordanother?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL Jade, I completely agree.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Ask me if I want another after I finish cages.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 31, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous!!! I'd come and adopt her ifI could  She looks like a real sweetie pie  She'll be a tough oneto give up!!:bunnydance:


----------



## ec (Mar 31, 2007)

*My guess is that Lily is going to turn out tobe a sweetie, with tons of personality, once she feels secure and thehormones have calmed down. She doesn't strike me as being terriblyaggressive, just protective of her space. 

naturestee wrote: *


> I love that uppy earedgirl! There's something about cage aggressive girl bunnies-I'm not afraid of them and they have such cheekypersonalities! I bet she'll calm down a ton once she'sallowed to hop in and out of her cage on her own, and after she'sspayed. She's acting exactly like Sprite did when I first gother, and like Mocha did when she was a baby and I thought I wassupposed to pick her up in her cage to let her out (bad idea!).
> 
> Seriously, she's not *that* aggressive in my mind because she's onlydefending herself, not really attacking you. Actually, I wantyou to try something while you have her. Give her a noisy toylike a cat ball with a bell, and see if she'll redirect her aggressionto that. I saw she was already redirecting some of heraggression to the litter in her cage, which is good. Findingan acceptable outlet for aggression made living with Sprite a loteasier, and more fun.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

Trixie has her ownblog now! 

:colors::bunnydance::balloons::bow:woohoo:hyper::yes::rofl::jumpforjoy::elephant:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20472&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

How's Lily doing? She's such a pretty girl. Anymore pictures of her.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes when does she get a blog?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 1, 2007)

Lily gets a blog, and many updated pictures, TODAY! Yayyyy! I'll be posting them in just a little while, so be prepared.


----------



## ec (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking forward to it, MBH!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

:waiting::tantrum:Still waiting for Lily's Blog.:jumpforjoy:onder:

Susan


----------

